# Most overpriced things in Mountain Biking



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

I just thought it would be fun to have a thread about things that cost way more then they should. What do you think is the most overpriced item in biking, either in terms or what it is worth, or what it costs to produce vs selling price. 
Here is my top 5. 

1. Stans Sealent. This stuff was like 5 dollars a botle when it frist came out. Now its like 25. Its freaking latex in an oil bottle. Even real oil that had to be drilled out of the ground and refined in like 25% the cost of this stuff. Works good but there is some serious markup there. I bet it cost 1 dollar to make the bottle

2. Garmin Edge 705. Holy hell I could buy a real computer for the cost of one of these. GPS's for your car are like 1/3 the cost of one of these and they have bigger screens and almost certainly cost about the same to make. 

3. S-works Epic. $8500 are you serious

4. Gu's, Recovery drinks, bars etc. All of this so called performance food is so expensive considering what you pay for real food. Gu is not that different from syrup or honey either of which you can get a big bottle of for like 5 bucks. A smaller bottle of Hammer Gel costs 25. The individual packs are even crasier. 

5. The last thing that I think cost way more then it should are Helmets. Particually high end ones. 230 dollars for an S-works Helmet. 160 for a Decibel. These are chunks of styrofoam with holes cut in them and a plastic top. I know there are less expensive ones but most are still in the 100 dollar range. 

So those are some of the things I think I way overpriced. Not saying I don't use them or they are not worth it, just thought it would be a fun thread. Seems like bike stuff is just getting way too costly. Its a bike not a Stealth Fighter Jet. 

So what do you think is price gouged.


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Sidi shoes. Great shoes but ridiculously priced.


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

Shimano replacement cranksetplates. A one notch lower crankset costs what 3 plates cost.
About the expensive helmets, besides protecting you better, they encourage you to not land on your head. So either way, you're still winning.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

*list pricing*

X.0 Trigger shifters and X.0 Rear derailleur. XTR is just as bad. $230.
Fox Forx. Specifically, the Fox 40. $1600.
Salsa Gordo rims. $100 a pop.
Crank Bros. Acid-3 pedals. $300?
Hammerschmidt. $700 plus.
Ellsworth sells a Ti MTB for $10k
Ellsworth wheels. $900 for 36 points of engagement. Wow.

We should do a *best bang for the buck* thread as well.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Whats a Crankset plate?*

Is that a Chainring. I agree chainrings are way spendy


----------



## Zoke2 (Nov 16, 2007)

derailleur hangers ... $25 for about $1 worth of aluminum
my bike is 2 months old and I'm on my 3rd one

1st one - when I got the frame the hanger was bent - shop sent me 1 and I bought a spare
2nd one - tree branch caught it and ripped it off
3rd one is on there now


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

scott genius limited- msrp $13,225.00
http://scottusa.com/us_en/category/1662/genius


----------



## Garlock (Jul 9, 2008)

How could I forget!? Cassettes!
You're paying twice the price to shave a few grams when looking at XT and XTR. This happens with most shimano gear.

Also: Ceramic Rims
almost 1K for a wheelset that you'll end up trashing like the last one


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Yes thats nuts*

A 22 lb 6 inch bike is pretty cool tho. I bet they could sell alot of them for 3000.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

headset installation tools: come on? $150 for a bolt and two washers?
Bike work stands - again, you can make one for like $60
Tires - $100 for a full set of Nevegals that wear out in a riding season or two
Disc Rotors - hayes and high end avids both retail for $45 at my LBS. I could by a new set of BB7's with the rotors I want for $15 more.
Spoke wrenches - park tool, I am talking to you here :madman:


----------



## washedup (Jan 2, 2006)

Zoke2 said:


> derailleur hangers ... $25 for about $1 worth of aluminum
> my bike is 2 months old and I'm on my 3rd one


save $$$ and pick better lines


----------



## JmZ (Jan 10, 2004)

Medical costs for broken bones.

Gas for the road trip.

JmZ


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

$100 water bottle holder.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/ELIRKYEX


----------



## jawndoe (Feb 7, 2008)

thats why its called buycycling.


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

Almost $300 for a short sleeve jersey.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/ASSWHT48


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Garlock said:


> About the expensive helmets, besides protecting you better, they encourage you to not land on your head. So either way, you're still winning.


Is there any evidence that a more expensive helmet protects your head better?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Pedalfaraway said:


> So what do you think is price gouged.


A $130 headset.


----------



## TBarnaby (Aug 1, 2008)

Shorts and jerseys...I struggle with the fact they (insert name here) are make a nice utilitarian piece of bike clothing and then put lipstick on it and force us into buying a fashion statement. Then sticking us with $100 for baggy shorts or $80 for a polyester jersey.


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

jawndoe said:


> thats why its called buycycling.


:lol: :lol: WINNER :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ericmopar (Aug 23, 2003)

b4 stealth said:


> Tires - $100 for a full set of Nevegals that wear out in a riding season or two
> :


You get a season or two out of your tires? HMMMMMM.

I get 3 to 6 weeks out of Kendas and about three months out of similar Maxxis tires. 
I ride 2-3 days a week and about 18 miles each ride.

Still, $80 - $100 for tires. You can buy a whole set of tires for an econo car for about that much.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Cool thread. I think nearly everything about mountain biking is ridiculously expensive. I love the hobby, but think about what a typical FS rig goes for. You can easily pick up a good MX or ATV for those prices. Even look at BMX. Granted the bikes aren't FS, but the technology is similar. Somehow BMX stuff is much, much cheaper.


----------



## mtb_freak2000 (Dec 24, 2006)

All 2009 bikes. Those prices are insane.


----------



## greg de taos (Jul 23, 2007)

*Yea but...*



InvictaS1 said:


> scott genius limited- msrp $13,225.00
> http://scottusa.com/us_en/category/1662/genius


Don't you want one? That is the sweetest bike I have ever seen. I don't really care what it costs, I want one.

WTB saddle- shadow V $165 of pain some plastic and fake leather. what? 25 bucks in parts?

http://www.wtb.com/products/saddles/racing/shadowv/


----------



## brianthebiker (Nov 1, 2005)

kapusta said:


> Is there any evidence that a more expensive helmet protects your head better?


Actually, there wasa study about 10 years ago which showed that helmets with many vents are actually LESS safer than much cheaper helmets. Makes sense as there are so many openings and so little protection for the noggin.


----------



## jawndoe (Feb 7, 2008)

About Helmets, I wear a cheapie $30 Bell Helmet. If I crash on it, its being replaced with another $30 helmet. Paying $230 for a helmet is like spending $500 on the Rock Racing uniform kit. There are places that sell shirts that are just as good as Bike Jerseys when it comes to moisture wicking and breathabilty properties for much less. If you don't like a $130 headset, well then don't put one on your bike, we aren't holding a gun to your head to do so. $8500 S-Works Epic.. yeah thats pricey but if you don't like the price get a custom Ventana built up, or something cheaper. Just Remember what you are buying. I am pretty sure if you can afford the new Epic, and are seriously considering it then the price might not be such a bad thing. Just realize that the weak dollar has contributed to this situation too. Like I said its Buycycling. One person buys something from the LBS only to have it cycled down to another user later. It sucks but sometimes if you need to have "The Best" you have to pay the costs associated with "The Best". If you want quality and want to keep money in your wallet get what you want used, or New Old Stock. 

Funny someone mentioned Stan's... yesterday I went to the LBS to pick some up and the mechanic said goto the hardware store and get some liquid latex and a bit of silica sand. Yeah he knew it was a rip off too. But you know what I am will to pay for it, because I don't use THAT much Stan's. Having two wheelsets helps.

Look a brand new Ferrari isn't cheap either. But I can get a used one for 20k if I look around.


----------



## robc in wi (Sep 6, 2008)

As someone who just purchased a decent used FS bike and looking at upgrades I am stunned at how pricey some of this stuff is. I can remember when $100 was a lot for a saddle and I recently visited a website (mtb and road) and they had 2 pages of saddles ranging from $150-$500. High end cranksets for $500? $200 shifters? I'm willing to go middle of the road for slightly heavier but just as reliable stuff. Ebay is looking pretty good at this point.


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

Fox forks -- ridiculous! $800? Are you guys on drugs, is that why they're so much?!?
Rock Shox forks aren't too far behind, either!
Cane Creek in general is about 50% overpriced....
Ellsworth, Intense, Litespeed, Merlin, Scott -- Joe Six-Pack can only look at these!
X.0, yeah...ouch. XTR isn't even worth my time....
$80-$100 jersey, shorts,...please.

'Course, the online places love me anyway, cuz I help them get rid of their old stuff; I WILL NOT spend more than $300 for a fork, $50 for a jersey/shorts/helmet, and only because I demand 3-strap will I go over $50 for shoes. LOVE stuff like X.9, 90% of the perf for 45% of the price. Oh, and these $700+ wheelsets, yeah right. For $300, I can have all the strength I need.


----------



## Hooked (Sep 8, 2008)

Lights are too expensive. I would love to ride at night but I would not like to pay 2-300 dollars just to do so safely.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Hooked said:


> Lights are too expensive... but I would not like to pay 2-300 dollars just to do so safely.


 No, they're worth it. They open up a completely different part of riding. And yes, the price is worth (safety is being safelt lit) it also once you're stylin' w/ a sweet system @ night.

Over pridced? The amount of $ the average noob thinks they have to spend to get out and enjoy trails. What can't you put a price on? Fitness.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Wipperman's $500 Ti chain.


----------



## tech_dog (Aug 25, 2008)

ceramic bearings for $90/pair? Come on... they're little balls...


----------



## jrcxu (Oct 23, 2007)

any glasses over $20


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

jugdish said:


> No, they're worth it. They open up a completely different part of riding. And yes, the price is worth (safety is being safelt lit) it also once you're stylin' w/ a sweet system @ night.
> 
> Over pridced? The amount of $ the average noob thinks they have to spend to get out and enjoy trails. What can't you put a price on? Fitness.


LED lights are absolutely overpriced. 
$10 LED
$10 electronics
$10 wiring
$40 battery
$10 housing
$100 profit

I built my own and have twice the performance at half the price of most commercial LED lighting systems.

I am planning on building another light that will be even 2/3rds brighter and a half the cost of my current lights.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Great reply*



tech_dog said:


> ceramic bearings for $90/pair? Come on... they're little balls...


I love this thread its making me laugh.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Garlock said:


> How could I forget!? Cassettes!
> You're paying twice the price to shave a few grams when looking at XT and XTR. This happens with most shimano gear.
> 
> Also: Ceramic Rims
> almost 1K for a wheelset that you'll end up trashing like the last one


I don't know. Ti on that XTR is pretty nice.


----------



## Jwiffle (Jan 26, 2004)

Thimk said:


> Wipperman's $500 Ti chain.


But come on, you save 30 grams, and don't get any better shifting!


----------



## munsonbw (Dec 31, 2007)

Hooked said:


> Lights are too expensive. I would love to ride at night but I would not like to pay 2-300 dollars just to do so safely.


It absolutely is highway robbery. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=587836&page=3&highlight=halogen+light+project Some guys came up with his own design using a halogen flood lamp for landscaping and housed it in a PVC cap. The batteries can be readily purchased already in waterbottles for a reasonable price. I think for a light equivalent to the 2-300 jobs, these cost about $60-80 depending on the battery.


----------



## Fogerson (Oct 16, 2007)

Lumbee1 said:


> LED lights are absolutely overpriced.
> $10 LED
> $10 electronics
> $10 wiring
> ...


You forgot costs to engineer, manufacture/assemble, ship, stock, sell, support, advertise, pay taxes, facilities, just to name a few. Unless a company publishes its gross and net margins on a product/product line, there is really no way estimate how much profit/loss they're making on something unless you know the company's operations OR have experience in the industry...you just can't add up what you think each component costs.

Interesting thread. Products that are "overpriced" are for one of two reasons: the cost to get those products on the shelf are high OR there are enough people out there who will pay those prices for the product. Though in some cases, costs are high and few will buy it, yet the product sticks around as a marketing tool to help with sales of lower-end products.

The great thing is that if you consider a product overpriced, you don't have to buy it. If you do anyway, you're doing your part to help make sure it stays overpriced.

I, personally, have a disease and will do silly things like pay four figures for a frame, or pay more for a set of brakes than my last mountain bike cost, or ... lust trumps value way to often in my biking world... which is okay 'cause there are plenty of reasonably priced products out there that will get the job done just fine for those w/o the disease or means.


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

CamelBak bladder: $30
Crank Bros. headsets

Also, I don't understand how a carbon saddle with thin leather padding can cost $150, while the same model _without _any covering at all will cost nearly twice as much.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

some tires...the ones I use cost more than my 70,000 mile car tires!

seatposts...a decent one is $50 on up for a relatively small tube with hardly any shaping until the clamp. c'mon.

saddles, as mentioned above

Roof racks (lookin at you Thule!)


----------



## Thinkly (Apr 9, 2007)

Thomson seatposts. ANY bike over $1000 or wheelset over $300.HID bike lights and a lot of the LED bike lights.


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

Shimano master pins.


----------



## Cypher32x (Apr 1, 2007)

The reason bike parts are so high is because of SPECULATORS!!! 

325.00 for a front _or_ rear brake is ridiculous.


----------



## bankofdad (Dec 19, 2006)

Anything thats has Cannondale on it

Tubeless tires


----------



## frdfandc (Sep 5, 2007)

I dunno. I guess I think that bike parts are cheap compared to what I used to do. Drag Racing. I had over $17,000 in parts for my race car, and it wasn't even running. 

But I do agree that the $130 for headsets or $1000 for a wheel set is retarded.


----------



## dmcgoy (Apr 16, 2006)

Cypher32x said:


> The reason bike parts are so high is because of SPECULATORS!!!
> 
> 325.00 for a front _or_ rear brake is ridiculous.


No! The short sellers are to blame!


----------



## Kcnflman (Jun 30, 2008)

But sheesh, those jersey's even make the manequin look HOT!


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

well I didn't read all this BUT everything is over-priced -- really noticable in the bike and fast food arenas as late.i think gloves are terribly over priced--if I had to pick just one item, that would be the thing.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Disc brake pads. I can a get a set of 4 disc brake pads for my truck for about half of what pads cost for one wheel on one of my bikes.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

GREASE!!!!!! It's amazing the price of "water-proof" grease for bikes. I bought some grease for a boat trailer's wheel bearings instead and I got more grease for A LOT less. Everything in this sport seems to be expensive. Oil for bike chains. Pedros, Park, all of them. You can buy a gallon of chainsaw chain oil for 5 bucks anywhere. You get a few ounces for 5 dollars if it's bike specific. There's also special tools for everything. Speaking of special tools park tools are WAY too expensive. I can buy an entire set that has a life time warranty and have 2 bucks left over instead of buying 1 park allen wrench. There's so many things it's just obsurd.


----------



## mrfoxy76 (Aug 3, 2008)

a point i feel alot of people are missing is how much enjoyment do you get out of biking?

personally I cannot put a price on going out early in the morning, tearing up some fast singletrack for an hour or two puts me in an awesome frame of mind for the rest of the day.

for that I will pay top dollar to achieve this on a well manufactured/kitted out bike.


----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

The guy above was right about brake pads. A new rotor costs less than bb7 replacement pads. 20 dollars for 2 tiny brake pads that you don't need tools to install. The prices on some of these items amaze me. I need new brake pads so I can't avoid not paying 20 bucks. Therefore, they can set whatever price they believe is fair. You also have to keep in mind that there's not a lot of cyclists as compared to motorists so it's unfair to compare the price of cycling replacement parts to cars. Just wanted to put that out there.


----------



## ddraewwg (Jul 22, 2004)

Ericmopar said:


> You get a season or two out of your tires? HMMMMMM.
> 
> I get 3 to 6 weeks out of Kendas and about three months out of similar Maxxis tires.
> I ride 2-3 days a week and about 18 miles each ride.
> ...


300 mi on a set of tires!!! :eekster: At first I thought that just couldn't be right.....then I saw where you ride. Bootleg canyon.


----------



## Lumbee1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rod said:


> GREASE!!!!!! It's amazing the price of "water-proof" grease for bikes. I bought some grease for a boat trailer's wheel bearings instead and I got more grease for A LOT less. Everything in this sport seems to be expensive. Oil for bike chains. Pedros, Park, all of them. You can buy a gallon of chainsaw chain oil for 5 bucks anywhere. You get a few ounces for 5 dollars if it's bike specific. There's also special tools for everything. Speaking of special tools park tools are WAY too expensive. I can buy an entire set that has a life time warranty and have 2 bucks left over instead of buying 1 park allen wrench. There's so many things it's just obsurd.


According to Fogerson:


> You forgot costs to engineer, manufacture/assemble, ship, stock, sell, support, advertise, pay taxes, facilities, just to name a few. Unless a company publishes its gross and net margins on a product/product line, there is really no way estimate how much profit/loss they're making on something unless you know the company's operations OR have experience in the industry...you just can't add up what you think each component costs.


Repackaging grease COSTS money and man hours. Those little bottles are expensive.


----------



## mikeeeeeee (Oct 1, 2007)

mrfoxy76 said:


> a point i feel alot of people are missing is how much enjoyment do you get out of biking?
> 
> personally I cannot put a price on going out early in the morning, tearing up some fast singletrack for an hour or two puts me in an awesome frame of mind for the rest of the day.
> 
> for that I will pay top dollar to achieve this on a well manufactured/kitted out bike.


some people don't like the idea that biking could (and in some areas should) cost a lot less for the same thing. what if you started getting gouged at your favorite restaurant? sure you'd probably still go there and enjoy it, but it shouldnt cost so much.

also, i really agree on the repackaged oils and lubricants.


----------



## schro31185 (Mar 26, 2008)

"cylcling specific" tools. It even bugs me that when you look at pedals online, the site suggests buying a $15 "pedal wrench" from them as well so you can put them on. For $15 you can get a set of wrenches that are actually of much higher quality IMO. Of course you cant get a cassette tool, or BB tool at your local home improvement store.

Saddles. $180 for a piece of plastic covered in thin foam and leather, with 2 rods? But thats most high end components. I guess the price is even higher because there are so few produced as compared to lower end products.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

schro31185 said:


> "cylcling specific" tools. It even bugs me that when you look at pedals online, the site suggests buying a $15 "pedal wrench" from them as well so you can put them on. For $15 you can get a set of wrenches that are actually of much higher quality IMO. Of course you cant get a cassette tool, or BB tool at your local home improvement store.
> .


Keep in mind though that for some pedals you will need a thinner wrench than is standard. Not a big deal if you have a grinder.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Rod said:


> GREASE!!!!!! It's amazing the price of "water-proof" grease for bikes. I bought some grease for a boat trailer's wheel bearings instead and I got more grease for A LOT less. Everything in this sport seems to be expensive. Oil for bike chains. Pedros, Park, all of them. You can buy a gallon of chainsaw chain oil for 5 bucks anywhere. You get a few ounces for 5 dollars if it's bike specific. There's also special tools for everything. Speaking of special tools park tools are WAY too expensive. I can buy an entire set that has a life time warranty and have 2 bucks left over instead of buying 1 park allen wrench. There's so many things it's just obsurd.


What are some non-biking alternatives to some of the "dry" lubes like pro-link, white lightning, boeshield, etc.?


----------



## Husker21 (Aug 22, 2008)

jrcxu said:


> any glasses over $20


i learned this lesson from paddling my kayak. no sense in buying a high end pair for paddling or biking.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Rod said:


> GREASE!!!!!! It's amazing the price of "water-proof" grease for bikes. I bought some grease for a boat trailer's wheel bearings instead and I got more grease for A LOT less. Everything in this sport seems to be expensive. Oil for bike chains. Pedros, Park, all of them. You can buy a gallon of chainsaw chain oil for 5 bucks anywhere. You get a few ounces for 5 dollars if it's bike specific. There's also special tools for everything. Speaking of special tools park tools are WAY too expensive. I can buy an entire set that has a life time warranty and have 2 bucks left over instead of buying 1 park allen wrench. There's so many things it's just obsurd.


Lubriplate grease and a Dualco dispenser are dirt cheap compared to the bike brands. Some just re-sell the Dualco guns and Lubriplate is available through industrial supply companies.


----------



## ScottWatkins (Aug 15, 2006)

A lot of this stuff comes from China or Taiwan where an 8 year old chained in a cave is making it. Like tires, the company has about $2 in it ant then sells it for $50. I'm cool with you making a profit but that much is ridiculous.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

I am sure it's the marketing and branding costs, but many of the big name clothing companies are a joke. My Mt. Borah baggie type shorts are my best by far and they are made in WI, USA and sell for less money than Fox, Oakley, Pearl and REI house brand. I will buy more of them because I have not heard any news about slave labor in western WI.


----------



## Roswell52 (Mar 25, 2008)

InvictaS1 said:


> scott genius limited- msrp $13,225.00
> http://scottusa.com/us_en/category/1662/genius


Appropriately named. Your "genius" would have to be "limited" to pay that much for a bike. 

I just love their eloquent marketing hype....what is "overworked geometry"?


----------



## bankerboy (Oct 17, 2006)

dmcgoy said:


> No! The short sellers are to blame!


No, no, you have it all wrong. :nono:

It is the lack of regulation and oversight that has caused this mess.

I say we get congress to create the 2008 Bicycle Uniformly Levied Cost Reduction Plan. From this point forward we can use the 2008 BULCRP to help keep costs down so everybody can afford everything.

We don't want anybody to feel left out. We are all winners and there are no losers. BULCRP will help everybody.


----------



## Bordershy (Jan 29, 2004)

*Everybody is getting there cut*

Tires.....$50 for one?please

Cassettes.....If your going to rape me, bring back a high end 8 speed please.

Shimano Mineral Oil......$15-20 for 50ml? Do the math for a gallon of the stuff.

ANY SINGLE CROWN FORK THAT APPROACHES $1000

Bling Bling wheelsets.


----------



## spcarter (Nov 17, 2007)

some wheel sets are worth it, like the I-9 ones. If you think they're overpriced think how much it costs to pay a machinist to put 18hrs in making one. The biggest difference in cost I've noticed is the jump from x-9 to x-o, xt to xtr, etc. I those your only paying for the weight lose and if you look at the price per gram it seems rediculous but if you really race its worth it. It's all about recognizing what you really need and buying that because I'm pretty sure most people (myself included) only need lx level stuff and compare that to the cost of the xtr components everybody buys. I know, I want the xtr stuff too but is it really worth the coin... no.


----------



## jawndoe (Feb 7, 2008)

So to everyone that thinks that cycling products are over priced...

Want to start a new company then? If you think products can be cheaper cause they are just repacked then lets have a new line to exhibit at interbike next year at the first time area!


----------



## mojo722 (Feb 17, 2004)

Everything sold by Jeff Jones!


----------



## ScottWatkins (Aug 15, 2006)

jawndoe said:


> So to everyone that thinks that cycling products are over priced...
> 
> Want to start a new company then? If you think products can be cheaper cause they are just repacked then lets have a new line to exhibit at interbike next year at the first time area!


If you could front me a couple of mil, I'll guarantee you that I could do it cheaper. I have been machining metal for almost 20 years now, I KNOW all kinds of CAD/CAM programs and have several CNC machines at my disposal. We could start today.

I don't have the funds to start a shop. However, I have made many parts for my bikes, motorcycles and other vehicles, even guns. I think that with your money, we would do real good. I keep all of my Soildworks files so we have a big head start on the engineering side.

Scott.


----------



## jawndoe (Feb 7, 2008)

ScottWatkins said:


> If you could front me a couple of mil, I'll guarantee you that I could do it cheaper. I have been machining metal for almost 20 years now, I KNOW all kinds of CAD/CAM programs and have several CNC machines at my disposal. We could start today.
> 
> I don't have the funds to start a shop. However, I have made many parts for my bikes, motorcycles and other vehicles, even guns. I think that with your money, we would do real good. I keep all of my Soildworks files so we have a big head start on the engineering side.
> 
> Scott.


If I had a couple of mil... My neighbor is a materials scientist btw. So we could potentially make more advanced products too... Ok so we need tne BULCRP bill passed immediately!


----------



## cruiserman (Jun 9, 2008)

Hooked said:


> Lights are too expensive. I would love to ride at night but I would not like to pay 2-300 dollars just to do so safely.


Sadly, that's cheap. $500 for Li-ion


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

I think those C02 cartriges they sell at the LBS are absurd. If people knew you could buy a box of 25 of them for an air gun at Walmart nobody in their right mind would pay 8 bucks for a 2 pack!


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*What's the quickest path to $1 million dollars?*

Invest $2 million dollars into a bicycle-related business.

Walt


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

yes Yes YES. Exactly. When I ride which isnt more than once or twice a week, I want it to be the best experience possible. I don't mind spending a bit. For example I have an edge, ; I've used it maybe 80 times--bingo that's 3$ or more per ride for just ONE item.

But all very worth it.



mrfoxy76 said:


> a point i feel alot of people are missing is how much enjoyment do you get out of biking?
> 
> personally I cannot put a price on going out early in the morning, tearing up some fast singletrack for an hour or two puts me in an awesome frame of mind for the rest of the day.
> 
> for that I will pay top dollar to achieve this on a well manufactured/kitted out bike.


----------



## HSCoach2 (Oct 4, 2006)

This reminds me of a thread I started about a year ago.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=400280


----------



## brokenchain (Jul 17, 2005)

*I dont know if anyone has mentioned them but...*

Headset spacers are way to expensive. $2 to $10 a pieces for a little aluminum ring.
Crazy.
John


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

kapusta said:


> What are some non-biking alternatives to some of the "dry" lubes like pro-link, white lightning, boeshield, etc.?


Liquid Wrench makes a spray-on dry lube. Less than $5 for a spray can, about 13-14 oz.


----------



## BlueDog03 (Jun 2, 2008)

Just looking for some single speed parts and came across this.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Paul-Component-Powerglide-409-Rasta-Derailleur-set-NEW_W0QQitemZ160289505800QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item160289505800&_trkparms=39%3A1|66%3A2|65%3A1|240%3A1318&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

current bid is $1,199 for both front and rear D.
I have to admit, they do look really cool and really custom.


----------



## Whirl (Aug 27, 2008)

Regarding drinks and energy supplements. Bottles of gatorade about $0.97 where i work, and nutrition/powerbars are like $1-2. Is more then that really needed? Maybe I just don't go hardcore enough lol.

On the helmet thing, i have a $15 schwinn helmet from target. It is comfortable and has never failed me (though admittedly i have never landed fully on it but hey for now its good)

Now if you want to talk actual bike parts, it's pretty much all overpriced imo.



mrfoxy76 said:


> a point i feel a lot of people are missing is how much enjoyment do you get out of biking?
> 
> personally I cannot put a price on going out early in the morning, tearing up some fast singletrack for an hour or two puts me in an awesome frame of mind for the rest of the day.
> 
> for that I will pay top dollar to achieve this on a well manufactured/kitted out bike.


I see your point, but you can still do that on a $50 bike or a $8000 one :thumbsup: I know the differences are huge, just pointing out.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

bike tires cost as much as car tires


----------



## tahj33 (Aug 15, 2007)

Tubeless tires for $100+ a pair? I bet there's some element of price fixing going on.

I could understand certain things being expensive due to licensing fees to the patent holder but prices are just getting ridiculous. The funniest part is that most of these components are imported from Asia where the cost of labour is very low and counterfeiting is rampant.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Interesting and fun thread.

I'll add jerseys.

Terry


----------



## jonny427 (Aug 29, 2008)

Fox forks are definitely overpriced. I can't believe I just dropped $800 on one...


----------



## onbelaydave (May 10, 2006)

*Another vote for tubeless tires*

I can buy a pair of tires for my Civic for less than my bike.

Helmets are up there too.

Aside from that I ride in C9 brand shirts, about $6 when on sale. Why pay someone else to be a neon sign advertising their goods ?

I stock up on Clif bars when they're on sale for $0.75.

I use my 2-3 times annual REI 20% off coupon for shorts, tools and parts, and combined w/ my REI Visa cash back to dividend, that I use for everything, I have an almost unlimited "account" w/ them.


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Sidi Shoes*



WTB-rider said:


> Sidi shoes. Great shoes but ridiculously priced.


I 2nd the price of Sidi. I just got a pair this past summer. I used a discount from Price Point, and all my points and still paid over $100.00 for them.

Good Shoe, but costly....


----------



## aries14 (Nov 23, 2005)

*Helmets*



kapusta said:


> Is there any evidence that a more expensive helmet protects your head better?


Companies that sell helmets for as much as $230.00 can afford a little research and results.... So of course their products will come out looking good. Overall, I think we pay to much for a lot of stuff in this sport, but because we love it, we pay the cost....


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Perhaps if more people got involved in the sport some prices might come down, but I'm not going to hold my breath. I did just run across a $310 chainring in doing a search (a 36t 110bcd carbon and ti chainring), while not really a mountain bike chainring, it could be...

Do you think that if we applied the old adage "build it and they will come" to singletrack we could convince the government to do so on the basis of both the current economic meltdown (subsidies for US built bikes, market growing due to oil crisis type reasoning) and medical crisis (cyclists are healthier, help reduce govt healthcare costs). That could do wonders for adding more people to the sport....and if it didn't work out a lot more trail! I think I need to go make coffee or something...


----------



## Madferrett (Oct 24, 2005)

jawndoe said:


> So to everyone that thinks that cycling products are over priced...
> 
> Want to start a new company then? If you think products can be cheaper cause they are just repacked then lets have a new line to exhibit at interbike next year at the first time area!


http://www.bbbparts.com/

Low-cost, high-quality parts. I bought one of their headsets for my Santa Cruz Blur with thoughts of later replacing it with a Chris King. When I opened the box, I was greeted by a very lightweight headset, with sealed bearings. I think I paid like $35 for it and it is buttery smooth. I have looked into their other parts and they seem to have a philosophy of cheap, well-made products.


----------



## venom600 (Jul 10, 2006)

derailleur hangers

There's no reason that little piece of aluminum should cost $25, or even $15.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

If these bike company's profits start to decline they'll be looking to the feds for a bailout!


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

nuggets said:


> If these bike company's profits start to decline they'll be looking to the feds for a bailout!


It will be a rescue, not a bailout. The government will buy up all the worthless bikes.


----------



## Pooh Bear (May 25, 2006)

Overpriced? I'd say *tires* as most people do in here.

Some *front hubs* are overpriced. (About rear hubs I won't say a thing, because you have a lot of engineering in pawl systems and the like.)


----------



## mtbne1 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Helmet Gripe*

How come most of the helmet manufacturers don't sell replacement pads! I blow through pads in a year of riding and either have to improvise or buy a new helmet. :madmax: And yes...helmet costs are too high although I'm sure we are all paying the price of all those bogus products liability lawsuits brought by those who have crashed....:yikes:


----------



## SimonMW (Mar 12, 2007)

Its our fault a lot of stuff costs so much. If nobody bought any of it they'd have to reduce the prices.

Most of the sealed cable systems are way overpriced. Ergon grips are overpriced.

Most things are overpriced considering how popular cycling is and the sheer volume of manufacture of most items.


----------



## Gingerdawg (Nov 14, 2007)

BEER! The after ride beverage of choice is way overpriced. What, it's just a little water and some barley and hops.......


----------



## V.P. (Aug 26, 2007)

derailleur hangers!! comeon!! its a very small farking piece of metal.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Lumbee1 said:


> LED lights are absolutely overpriced.
> $10 LED
> $10 electronics
> $10 wiring
> ...


No doubt, they are overpriced, & if you can make a better one yourself cheaper - more power to you. But you only covered material cost. Here are some other items for your list:

Manufacturer's labor cost, building rent or purchase & maintenance, equipment cost & maintenance, & insurance of all sorts, Then there's development, warranty, & all sorts of administrative costs. Don't forget taxes & other government fees, plus everybody they need to hire to make sure their in compliance with all safety & envoronmental regulations. Oh yeah - the lawyers - can't leave out the lawyers :madmax: :madman:

Then you get a similar list for the distributor & reseller (LBS or online). Add transportation cost somewhere. Then everybody in the supply chain gets a piece of the profit - some more than others & it probably isn't a fair distribution either.

On the other hand - volume purchasing can reduce the material cost quite a bit.

I'd like to upgrade the fork on my entry-level hardtail, but to get a decent fork with a little bit of adjustable damping costs more than my whole bike originally did. Forget it - I'll save up a couple more years & upgrade the whole bike instead - unless the bottom continues to drop out of the economy. In that case I'll just save.


----------



## WorldWind (Oct 31, 2006)

The most expencive thing in Mtn biking is the air lift out and the catscan.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

Yup, der hangers. I've been running Giants (NRS, Trance, TranceX) and the LBS used to charge $10. I thought, "not cheap, but OK." Now TranceX is $15. 

But my LBS usually has one in stock.

I carry one in my back pack. Maybe once a year I use it out of the pack and on the trail.

Best wishes to everyone,
Terry


----------



## wormvine (Oct 27, 2005)

mtbne1 said:


> How come most of the helmet manufacturers don't sell replacement pads! I blow through pads in a year of riding and either have to improvise or buy a new helmet. :madmax: And yes...helmet costs are too high although I'm sure we are all paying the price of all those bogus products liability lawsuits brought by those who have crashed....:yikes:


I have a Bell helmet and they sent me a set of replacement pads for free.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't know but some bicycle forks are just as sophisticated and well engineered as a set of Ohlins motorcycle forks. And a set of race ready Ohlins forks are over $12,000.00.

Tires are definitely overpriced I'll have to agree on that. Mainly because they don't last that long and cost as much as some car tires.

Saddles can be outrageous. I have office chairs that cost less than some Selle saddles.

Shirt and jerseys. I can get sweat wicking athletic shirts from Target for $12.00. A similar shirt from a bicycle shop can be $70.00. 

Shorts. There's no alternative really if you wear baggy padded shorts but I bought one yesterday for $45.00 thinking it was a good deal. There's something definitely wrong with that.

XTR. It's not priced for the average Joe. It's actually designed for competitive racers. People that need the edge will shell out for it. The rest of us just want it because we want it. No need to complain about its price if you're no competitive racer. A full XTR group set versus an XT set, what? Like maybe a pound?

Beer. I can't stop myself from buying a quality half dozen of brew after a ride. It gets very expensive, very fast.

Bike racks cause shock to my wallet as well. A full roof rack system can cost over $500 and a tail hitch system over $350.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Yeah, roof racks and carriers are pretty spendy. I bought my setup used on Craigslist but MSRP for a full Yakima rooftop setup for 2 bikes can easily run 700 or 800 bucks!! I got mine for 180 bucks.


----------



## Lunge Bob Sweatpants (Jun 12, 2007)

I know shoes have been brought up already, but try to find some cold weather cycling boots. 

Holy schnikees….Sidi Diablo’s $320, Lake MXZ302 $269, Northwave Celsius $200….Cripes my toes are going to be cold this fall/early winter.


----------



## TLL (Apr 28, 2008)

brokenchain said:


> Headset spacers are way to expensive. $2 to $10 a pieces for a little aluminum ring.


You are getting ripped off. I paid the same but they were CARBON FIBER! Which as we all know is way better than anything because of the fiber content.

I am a smart shopper, if I do say so myself. 

Kidding aside, why do we even have "carbon fiber" HS spacers in the first place? Al not light enough?


----------



## General Hickey (Jan 6, 2008)

stumpypete said:


> I know shoes have been brought up already, but try to find some cold weather cycling boots.
> 
> Holy schnikees&#8230;.Sidi Diablo's $320, Lake MXZ302 $269, Northwave Celsius $200&#8230;.Cripes my toes are going to be cold this fall/early winter.


Wool socks mang.

Edit: As far as overpriced stuff is concerned, Fox forks are definatly up there, along with Crank Bros ($350 for the Candy 4ti's), any brand tire, pretty much every lube/grease at the LBS, Jerseys and shorts.

Of course, none of this is bad at all compared to road biking. I am constantly amazed at how much the casual road biker dishes out to save a few grams (Zero Gravity brakes anyone?).


----------



## scoutcat (Mar 30, 2008)

my pick for overpriced components award
1. shimano xtr. freakin ridiculous - almost double xt, unreal


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

bike industry is gouging customers just like the oil industry.


----------



## Prophet Julio (May 8, 2008)

*Wife*

I go mounting biking with my wife every weekend. She costs more than any of the things that have been mentioned! Thank God I still love her!


----------



## amillmtb (Jun 24, 2005)

Gonna try to mension some stuff that hasnt been said yet.

~Cannondale Fox Lefty Max 130mm, gonna push $1500 this year.
-The conversion to make a bike run a Lefty Fork is extremely expensive
~Schmolke Carbon flat bar is $260, The seatpost is $511
~Specialized S-works Shoe $300
~Specialized S-works Helmet $230
~Magura Marta SL Magnesium $365 per brake
~Boca Bearings
~Industry 9 Wheels


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

For three grand you could buy...

A Specialized Hybrid...










Or a Honda Rebel...










Something just doesn't add up. :madman:


----------



## Woozle (Jun 13, 2008)

wtf? back ordered!



brianthebiker said:


> $100 water bottle holder.
> 
> http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/ELIRKYEX


----------



## f3rg (Aug 29, 2007)

TLL said:


> Kidding aside, why do we even have "carbon fiber" HS spacers in the first place? Al not light enough?


 It's all about the looks. I've weighed AL spacers against CF, and they seem to be within a gram of each other every time. Sometimes, it's the CF that weighs the extra gram.

If you're looking for over-priced... I paid $100 or so for my Titec Ti handlebar, and $145 for my Ti wedding ring. How it's costs $45 more for the same material, in a similar diameter, with less manipulation, and about 1/4" wide (as opposed to 22") is beyond me.


----------



## Harman (Jul 20, 2008)

office said:


> For three grand you could buy...
> 
> A Specialized Hybrid...
> 
> ...


I supposed you meant the said Honda cost 3K used.

Price gouging is the industry "standard" :nono:


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

Harman said:


> I supposed you meant the said Honda cost 3K used.
> 
> Price gouging is the industry "standard" :nono:


Nope, MSRP brand new $3,199. AND the fenders are included. :thumbsup:

http://powersports.honda.com/motorc...delName=Rebel&ModelYear=2008&ModelId=CMX250C8


----------



## sru (Sep 26, 2005)

elder_mtber said:


> Yup, der hangers. I've been running Giants (NRS, Trance, TranceX) and the LBS used to charge $10. I thought, "not cheap, but OK." Now TranceX is $15.
> 
> But my LBS usually has one in stock.
> 
> ...


Geez, your lucky. I needed a hanger for my Marin Rift Zone. The going price for them in the LBS's here is $45.00 + taxes. Total of over $50.00.

Unfreakin' believable. The shop didn't even have the proper screws for it.


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

bike seats, camelbacks, lights, Stans no Tubes.


----------



## iClique (Oct 7, 2008)

*$3,335 - DT Swiss XRC 1250 Carbon Wheels*

This wheel set from DT Swiss costs more than most bikes...BUT THEY ARE DAMN SWEET!!

I'm going with the same DT Swiss XRC 330 carbon rims as an Industry Nine red on red wheelset for my Ibis Mojo!!!

DT Swiss XRC 1250
Weight: 1250 Grams 
MSRP: $3335
Bicycling Review
Issue: Jul 2008 
Page: 38
EDITORIAL REVIEW
Why: The ultralight, 330-gram (claimed) carbon-fiber clincher rims contribute to the jaw-dropping price, but the rest of the 1,250-gram wheelset is just as sweet. The hubs are DT's highest-end CL with ceramic bearings and a Star Ratchet freehub design. Its spokes are double forged--once for the butting and a second time for the stamping process that gives it a bladed shape. Twenty-four of these spokes are laced two-cross using DT's Hex head pro-lock nipples and are hand-built in its Polish factory. Each pair includes RWS titanium MTB skewers, DT Swiss wheel bags and spoke wrench, rim tape and an Aero spoke holder. They're not tubeless compatible out of the box, but are easily converted using DT Swiss's tubeless kit.

http://www.bicycling.com/gear/detail/0,7989,s1-17-151-1467-0,00.html


----------



## ZQ8Dude (Oct 20, 2008)

Hooked said:


> Lights are too expensive. I would love to ride at night but I would not like to pay 2-300 dollars just to do so safely.


2-300??

I spent 100$ for my Sigma evo-x setup. It works great.

Plus if you wanna go cheap, i've seen someone rig up flash lights using hose clamps.

Anyhow, just to contribute i have 1:

Shot blox, 2.50 for 6 jelly pieces?? :skep: They work great, but price is hard to swallow.


----------



## ScareyH22A (Sep 24, 2006)

Disc wheels. My friend wants to get some disc rear wheel for his triathlon bike and found out they're like $2500.


----------



## jettabrett92 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've heard Camelback get mentioned a few times in this thread, but in their defense, they do have a lifetime warranty, so you should only pay once in theory.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

Anything with the mention of titanium

or carbon

or some other "exotic" material, like magnesium

but titanium jacks up the price.


----------



## nagatahawk (Jun 20, 2007)

*road bikes*

I ride both mt. bikes an road bikes.
how about 10,000 for a full colnago with all the trimmings
I think the going price for a Honda VR 800 is under that including abs brakes
most hight end carbon frames go for 3500 to 5000 
that make Ridley's Noah at 2900 a deal!

my pet peaves are mt. bike shorts for 100,
fox and Marz forks for 800
wheel sets for 600 or more and you only get two wheels.
tires of 60 and you only get one.
helmets don't make me cry, because my fox flux saved my life for 100 buck. I guess that would be a discount compared to alternative.

I guess we could just stay home and play video games. how much do those go for? lol!

my other hobby is rc cars and they are way cheaper then one of my bikes.
my friend bowls, and wins money. sigh!


----------



## Dirt Bringer (May 10, 2006)

Fox shox...
Some wheels, specially mavic crossmax.


----------



## spazzy (Aug 15, 2004)

over 3k for a wheelset! thats outrageous! that is 10 times the price of my brothers bike! and i would have them trashed in a weekend lol, yea for the price of a nicely set up dh bike i could have a bling dirtbike...something just doesnt add up...


----------



## EricD4 (May 11, 2008)

DH Bikes....


----------



## asphaltdude (Sep 17, 2008)

- Pedal cleats are expensive compared to a complete pair of pedals + cleats.
- Disc brake pads
- 10-speed chains (I'm glad I don't need those)
- Decent SS cogs


----------



## medicman (Oct 30, 2008)

Cycling clothes in general are way overpriced, which is why I don't currently have any dedicated cycling apparel-all my money goes into the bike itself, thats my major beef, I wouldn't mind paying those prices if they had some that looked like normal clothes and didn't make you look dorky (face it cycling clothes are dorky looking, no matter how comfortable they are you still look like a dork.)


----------



## Manmountain Dense (Feb 28, 2007)

I nominate this dude's bike:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=467726


----------



## ebarker9 (Jul 10, 2006)

Formula 200mm Boxxer adaptor.

http://jensonusa.com/store/product/BR408C09-Formula+Disc+Brake+Adaptors.aspx

$80 for a front brake adaptor.

Fortunately I have a Fox 40 so it was "only" a $42 part. Because their rotors are 200mm and not 203mm like everyone else you can't just use the $20 Avid part.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

All of it. Absolutely ALL of it. 5-7 years ago all of this sh** was 1/3rd less, or even 1/2 of what it costs now. 

Our dollar goes nowhere, and the cost of absolutely everything is a rip off.


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

I can't see the justification of high priced aluminum hardtail frames. What possible advantage can they claim over the rest of the aluminum hardtails?


----------



## Fuglio (Jul 15, 2011)

Gundam168 said:


> I can't see the justification of high priced aluminum hardtail frames. What possible advantage can they claim over the rest of the aluminum hardtails?


Craftmanship. Lol


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

bumping old threads for grins= a short -term banning. over-priced or priceless. lol


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm surprised I never saw this thread.

What's overpriced?

Shimano SLX, XT and XTR parts
SRAM X7, X9, XO, XX, and X1 parts
Mavic wheelsets
Carbon fiber anything
Fox forks
Rock Shox forks other then the Dart and Tora


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Crabon frames.

Manufacturers can pop one out for $400 and sell it for $2000.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

BigHit-Maniac said:


> All of it. Absolutely ALL of it. 5-7 years ago all of this sh** was 1/3rd less, or even 1/2 of what it costs now.
> 
> Our dollar goes nowhere, and the cost of absolutely everything is a rip off.


7 years ago the dollar bill was worth a lot more, just look at the price of gold.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

elwoodturner said:


> 7 years ago the dollar bill was worth a lot more, just look at the price of gold.


Oh trust me, I know.

A car that used to be $30K, now the exact same thing costs $40K (SUV's, Pickups, etc).

A stupid diesel PU now costs freakin $55K, pushing $60K loaded up.

Its not just bikes that are overpriced.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

Anything carbon, e.g., $150 carbon handlebars and seatposts.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

Dropper seatposts. Ridiculous.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

jawndoe said:


> About Helmets, I wear a cheapie $30 Bell Helmet. If I crash on it, its being replaced with another $30 helmet. Paying $230 for a helmet is like spending $500 on the Rock Racing uniform kit. There are places that sell shirts that are just as good as Bike Jerseys when it comes to moisture wicking and breathabilty properties for much less. If you don't like a $130 headset, well then don't put one on your bike, we aren't holding a gun to your head to do so. $8500 S-Works Epic.. yeah thats pricey but if you don't like the price get a custom Ventana built up, or something cheaper. Just Remember what you are buying. I am pretty sure if you can afford the new Epic, and are seriously considering it then the price might not be such a bad thing. Just realize that the weak dollar has contributed to this situation too. Like I said its Buycycling. One person buys something from the LBS only to have it cycled down to another user later. It sucks but sometimes if you need to have "The Best" you have to pay the costs associated with "The Best". If you want quality and want to keep money in your wallet get what you want used, or New Old Stock.
> 
> Funny someone mentioned Stan's... yesterday I went to the LBS to pick some up and the mechanic said goto the hardware store and get some liquid latex and a bit of silica sand. Yeah he knew it was a rip off too. But you know what I am will to pay for it, because I don't use THAT much Stan's. Having two wheelsets helps.
> 
> Look a brand new Ferrari isn't cheap either. But I can get a used one for 20k if I look around.


Alpinestars MTB L/S jersey is pretty amazing.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

Fogerson said:


> You forgot costs to engineer, manufacture/assemble, ship, stock, sell, support, advertise, pay taxes, facilities, just to name a few. Unless a company publishes its gross and net margins on a product/product line, there is really no way estimate how much profit/loss they're making on something unless you know the company's operations OR have experience in the industry...you just can't add up what you think each component costs.
> 
> Interesting thread. Products that are "overpriced" are for one of two reasons: the cost to get those products on the shelf are high OR there are enough people out there who will pay those prices for the product. Though in some cases, costs are high and few will buy it, yet the product sticks around as a marketing tool to help with sales of lower-end products.
> 
> ...


You absolutely nailed it.... Bike product margins are low. You guys should be complaining about your work clothes or even a GAP tee shirt.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

$250 high-end helmets.
$120 Chris King headsets (really...its just a small piece of metal with some bearings)
$1500 carbon wheelsets
$400 cassette

The $200 Niner carbon seatpost I have on my bike


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

Most overpriced things in Mountain Biking...??????????

This is a very interesting topic.
I say that the situation is very bad.
I start from frames, and I ask you if the prices of medium and high level seem reasonable? Carbon chinese frames paid their weight in gold or almost, this an insult to the intelligence of many people.
Forks and rear shock over a certain price serve only to make us feel fashionable, am I wrong?
I am not shocked by the prices of the pedals, but I do not understand certain prices on certain tires.
Front and rear lights, if you need good products, have indecent prices.
As in everyday life also about the bike clothing prices are sometimes surprising.
In general I think that a good relationship between quality and price in a market where the only discriminating factor is the weight is very difficult to find.
Currently I demand that my bikes are reasonably light and above all, reliable. About the rest I do not care, I do not want to spend my spare time to repair my bikes.
I could go on, but I am sure you have figured out how I think.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

this whole thread makes me lol. "what is overpriced that is overpriced" would be a better title.


----------



## ironsinker (Oct 19, 2012)

What I can't believe is how wide the price range is on things. Perfect example is the XT vs the XTR line. Is the XTR line that much better. The price differences are drastic!! I'm looking into getting a pair of clipless pedals and the price range just on the Shimano stuff is huge!!

I don't need XTR but I sure do want it. That's my biggest problem. The higher price somehow leads me to ponder how cool I would look with XTR pedals on my bike.


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

TiGeo said:


> $120 Chris King headsets (really...its just a small piece of metal with some bearings


I _may_ be able to justify the CK headsets because at least that's a moving part - but CK headset spacers are absolutely ridiculous. $35 for a set? :skep:

*Gloves.* Right now I'm testing $12 hardware store gloves for a report on my blog. I bough the "best" ones I could buy since my $40 Specialized full finger gloves started tearing. So far, I am loving my $12 gloves!


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Chris King headsets have got to be on most people's lists. There are bearings in Gas Turbine Generators that spin at 10,000 RPMs in 600 degF heat that don't cost as much as a Chris King headset that doesn't even have to make a full revolution!

(I may be exaggerating just a bit on the GTG bearing speed, temp, and cost, but you get the idea.)


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

I think carbon frames (even though I dig mine) are way overpriced. I think Chris King Headsets are not too overpriced. They last forever and you can always sell them used and get back 50% of your investment. But then again.....KevinGT makes a damn fine point.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

PrincipalRider said:


> I think Chris King Headsets are not too overpriced. They last forever and you can always sell them used and get back 50% of your investment. But then again.....KevinGT makes a damn fine point.


Even if they do last forever, most frames don't, and headset standards and sizes keep changing.


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Jerseys and jackets for sure. I just bought a $179 wind jacket/jersey on sale at REI for $73...why couldn't it be that price to begin with? Seriously. The markup on shiz like this is insane. Don't even get me started on gear for your bike, not the stuff we don.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

People are missing the point. High end mountain bikes/equipment is a relatively small market. Production economies of scale do not exist. The best example is the $12 pair of gloves. They probably sell 1 million units of that SKU to Home Depot per year. They pay $2.25 and resell to HD for $4, who in turn resells to you for $12. Endemic MTB and racing companies e.g. Fox, Alpinestars, etc are probably lucky to sell 5000 pairs of any single glove SKU per year. Their production cost is probably $14.50. They resell to the LBS for $24 who in turn sells them to you at $40. That's assuming you pay full price (doubtful). As you can see the $12 glove is cheaper to purchase but on a percentage basis the retailer is more profitable. This scenario repeats itself across the MTB industry. Low unit production = increased cost, which can not be completely passed on to the consumer.


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Jerseys and jackets for sure. I just bought a $179 wind jacket/jersey on sale at REI for $73...why couldn't it be that price to begin with? Seriously. The markup on shiz like this is insane. Don't even get me started on gear for your bike, not the stuff we don.


REI lost money on that transaction.


----------



## jcolletteiii (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't mind spending a bit more for a piece of kit that will last, or has a great warranty, etc. Example - I paid quite a bit for a pair of awesome orange Race Face Atlas cranks. Not just because of teh color, but because they carry a lifetime warranty.


----------



## The Dead Horse (Jan 2, 2013)

Carbon fibre mid-to-long travel FS frames. Least advantage for most expense equation in any kind of bicycling to my mind.

That, and anything Specialized.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

GelatiCruiser said:


> Jerseys and jackets for sure. I just bought a $179 wind jacket/jersey on sale at REI for $73...why couldn't it be that price to begin with? Seriously. The markup on shiz like this is insane. Don't even get me started on gear for your bike, not the stuff we don.


Thats why you wait till Sh** is out of season.

:thumbsup:


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

The doctor bills when you crash real bad.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

rossluzz said:


> Anything carbon, e.g., $150 carbon handlebars and seatposts.


pricey yes but the handlebar at least gives a different feel to the bike so that the 120$ carbon piece you scour the internet to find on sale might be worth it. Seat post just the weight, but if you want a really light bike this may be one of the easier ways to lop off the ounces. Carbon stem though stupid as there are lighter aluminum ones. Carbon wheels, i am trying to convince myself i need this ...suddenly i have twice as much $ into my bike as what it originally costed , what a rip off


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

PrincipalRider said:


> I think carbon frames (even though I dig mine) are way overpriced. I think Chris King Headsets are not too overpriced. They last forever and you can always sell them used and get back 50% of your investment. But then again.....KevinGT makes a damn fine point.


Most halfway decent headsets will last forever, unless the bearings are overloaded via user error.

I've got a couple of inexpensive headsets that are 26 and 15 years old that have never had maintenance, and they still run smooth.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

An easier and shorter list would be "Bicycles and bicycle related" items that aren't over priced. 

Anyhow, I'll play along...

CO2 cartridges. A single 12 gr CO2 cost about $2-3 at my local bike shop. You can buy a box (15) of them at Walmart for $12 (slightly less thn a buck a piece).


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2013)

50calray said:


> An easier and shorter list would be "Bicycles and bicycle related" items that aren't over priced.
> 
> Anyhow, I'll play along...
> 
> CO2 cartridges. A single 12 gr CO2 cost about $2-3 at my local bike shop. You can buy a box (15) of them at Walmart for $12 (slightly less thn a buck a piece).


I fully agree.
There are many reasons that may help to explain certain prices. The relationship between supply and demand is dependent on many factors, some logical, others irrational. Not only about bikes.
Some prices are crazy because there is a large number of people on this planet willing to pay those prices. Production and distribution have a very little impact on the final price, only marketing counts. Luis Vuitton, Ferrari, Rolex, Gucci etc are not very different from Colnago and Specialized.
Only our critical thinking can help us to make the right choices and avoid the wrong ones, of course every biker has its own head, so each one indicates different products.
I am 45 yo, I am passionate about outdoor from a long time, I think that when you exceed certain prices, you are not looking for something special, you like to show that kind of gear...


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

How about $600 dollar bikes?


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The Dead Horse said:


> Carbon fibre mid-to-long travel FS frames. Least advantage for most expense equation in any kind of bicycling to my mind.
> 
> That, and anything Specialized.


Give me an example of something from Specialized that is anymore overpriced than things form other major bicycle companies?


----------



## Kona0197 (Oct 19, 2004)

TiGeo said:


> Give me an example of something from Specialized that is anymore overpriced than things form other major bicycle companies?


Specialized Bicycle Components

How about $9500??

Pretty sure a different bike manufacturer could make a carbon fiber 29er for less with the same or comparable parts.


----------



## tuvok (Jun 22, 2008)

Chain guides for SS or 1 x # setups.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

TiGeo said:


> Give me an example of something from Specialized that is anymore overpriced than things form other major bicycle companies?


An S-Works Tarmac SL4 DI2 for the low sum of $12 000 ROFLMAO, it costs more than a Pinarello Dogma 2. 
An S-Works Venge super record for $14 000, i think they just plucked this number out of thin air.
An S-Works Venge DI2 for $12 000, I never thought numbers can go so high.
They have a number of other bikes in the 12k-14k range. 
Specialized have always been on another planet when it comes to pricing.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

tuvok said:


> Chain guides for SS or 1 x # setups.


Who sells (or buys) SS chain guides?


----------



## Mr.Ice807 (Jul 15, 2009)

*+1*



LB412 said:


> People are missing the point. High end mountain bikes/equipment is a relatively small market. Production economies of scale do not exist. The best example is the $12 pair of gloves. They probably sell 1 million units of that SKU to Home Depot per year. They pay $2.25 and resell to HD for $4, who in turn resells to you for $12. Endemic MTB and racing companies e.g. Fox, Alpinestars, etc are probably lucky to sell 5000 pairs of any single glove SKU per year. Their production cost is probably $14.50. They resell to the LBS for $24 who in turn sells them to you at $40. That's assuming you pay full price (doubtful). As you can see the $12 glove is cheaper to purchase but on a percentage basis the retailer is more profitable. This scenario repeats itself across the MTB industry. Low unit production = increased cost, which can not be completely passed on to the consumer.


I couldn't agree more. Most people do not understand the formulas used to figure pricing. Many Americans are used to lower prices from Chinese imports. So much so, the idea of paying for quality has gone out the window. :madman: I agree that many things are expensive but you usually get what you pay for.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

The cost of your cardiologist 'cos you thought MTB was too expensive and sat on your arse for the last two decades... 

BTW the Chinese are comin' and the market is growing - prices will start falling soon :thumbsup:


----------



## LB412 (Nov 28, 2012)

BigwheelsRbest said:


> The cost of your cardiologist 'cos you thought MTB was too expensive and sat on your arse for the last two decades...
> 
> BTW the Chinese are comin' and the market is growing - prices will start falling soon :thumbsup:


I've started to see Chinese carbon frames. Their owners seem happy with the quality.


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Butthurt (see the OC forum)


----------



## 6sharky9 (Aug 14, 2011)

How about entry level bikes using cheap parts going for $500.00 or more...If you read reviews on the parts they are putting on them they are called junk..SR cranks and shocks and tektro brakes and cheap wheels that bend on your first drop or jump...Entry levelBikes being sold i think are the biggest rip offs in the industry..Why pay 500 for a bike to have to replace everything on it? Was that frame really worth 500 bucks?...Best deal anyplace ive found for the money considering other brands use the same stuff for almost double the price.....Mountain Bikes | FRONT SUSPENSION 26 | MOTOBECANE | 450HT ORANGE | BikeShopWarehouse.com | The new *Motobecane 450HT* renews the long tradition Motobecane has for offering screaming mountain bikes that won't make you cry when you pay for them! <


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

is there anything underpriced?


----------



## friz (Dec 2, 2012)

zarr said:


> is there anything underpriced?


Yes, Labor for building trails. Most is donated for free and the local economies reap the benefits.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*Overpriced vs Not-Worth-It*

I think "_overpriced_" and "_not worth the money_" are two different things, but are being used interchangeably in this thread.

Whether something is "_worth the money_" is completely subjective, and will change from person to person. This will be affected by how useful an individual finds an item, but also by how much disposable income they have to spend on the sport. In other words, everyone's answer to this is valid.

_Overpriced _ (in my mind) means the item COULD be sold for less, and still be a viable product to sell. This can happen when there is little competition in the market for a given product, or when one product has some value associated with it that has little to do with the cost of designing and producing it.

_This _ (overpriced) is where the general public's complete lack of understanding of the business of developing, manufacturing, and bring something to the customer shows itself. This thread is full of examples of this.

So, something could be reasonably priced for what it is but still not be worth the money to someone. Conversely, something could be overpriced, and yet be worth the money to an individual.


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Over-priced vs Worth the price.*

I hear what you are saying. Lets look at a couple of products that I think are truly over priced, and not worth what people are asked to pay.

1. Shimano brake fluid.

A call to a LBS and I was quoted $20 for 50ml of shimano mineral oil. How much do you think shimano pays for 50ml of oil??. I run Pentosin CHF 7.1 in my shimano brakes and it has been working great for 5 years. 1 Liter of CHF costs around 15 dollars. So its 40 cents per ml from shimano or 1.5 cents per ml from an auto parts store. Thats 26 times the cost. You can talk all day about people not understanding how business works but when a comsumer can buy something for 26 times less that product is overpriced. Shimano does not manufacter the fluid. They purchase it in bulk for way less then I can get it for at an auto parts store and then bottle it and resell. The consumer pays 26 times what is necessary for the fluid for no other reason then shimano wants to make money. They could retail a bottle of fluid for $5 and still make a profit. That is the defination of an overpriced product.


----------



## BigwheelsRbest (Jun 12, 2007)

Pedalfaraway said:


> I hear what you are saying. Lets look at a couple of products that I think are truly over priced, and not worth what people are asked to pay.
> 
> 1. Shimano brake fluid.


...and the other one? Seems like you hit "submit" before you were finished. Just curious...


----------



## Pedalfaraway (Jan 19, 2004)

*Had to get back to work.*

Have brake bleeds to pay for.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Pedalfaraway said:


> I hear what you are saying. Lets look at a couple of products that I think are truly over priced, and not worth what people are asked to pay.
> 
> 1. Shimano brake fluid.
> 
> A call to a LBS and I was quoted $20 for 50ml of shimano mineral oil. How much do you think shimano pays for 50ml of oil??. I run Pentosin CHF 7.1 in my shimano brakes and it has been working great for 5 years. 1 Liter of CHF costs around 15 dollars. So its 40 cents per ml from shimano or 1.5 cents per ml from an auto parts store. Thats 26 times the cost. You can talk all day about people not understanding how business works but when a comsumer can buy something for 26 times less that product is overpriced. Shimano does not manufacter the fluid. They purchase it in bulk for way less then I can get it for at an auto parts store and then bottle it and resell. The consumer pays 26 times what is necessary for the fluid for no other reason then shimano wants to make money. They could retail a bottle of fluid for $5 and still make a profit. That is the defination of an overpriced product.


Yes, many fluids marketed for MTB are overpriced. In fact, some are just re-labeled products that sell for a fraction of the cost elsewhere.

I didn't say nothing was overpriced, just that many of the examples in this thread are not in fact overpriced.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

camelbak big bite valve, should cost about 20¢, but costs up to $10 EACH in some places.


----------



## bloodyknee (Jul 29, 2008)

XX or XTR anything.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

Pedalfaraway said:


> I hear what you are saying. Lets look at a couple of products that I think are truly over priced, and not worth what people are asked to pay.
> 
> 1. Shimano brake fluid.
> 
> A call to a LBS and I was quoted $20 for 50ml of shimano mineral oil. How much do you think shimano pays for 50ml of oil??. I run Pentosin CHF 7.1 in my shimano brakes and it has been working great for 5 years. 1 Liter of CHF costs around 15 dollars. So its 40 cents per ml from shimano or 1.5 cents per ml from an auto parts store. Thats 26 times the cost. You can talk all day about people not understanding how business works but when a comsumer can buy something for 26 times less that product is overpriced. Shimano does not manufacter the fluid. They purchase it in bulk for way less then I can get it for at an auto parts store and then bottle it and resell. The consumer pays 26 times what is necessary for the fluid for no other reason then shimano wants to make money. They could retail a bottle of fluid for $5 and still make a profit. That is the defination of an overpriced product.


It's actually quite a bit worse than you are describing. There is no way Shimano actually bottles the stuff. They contract out the whole thing turnkey. A contract manufacturer buys the bottle, the label, the oil, the cap, the inner seal or foil, and the shipping case. They bottle per Shimano's forecast and send it to their distribution center cased and ready for distribution.

Many of the consumer products, especially foods and household items, are made this way. US brands, in particular, are divesting themselves of manufacturing assets (and employees) and contract manufacturing their products.

I am in the contract manufacturing business, so I like this trend. :thumbsup:


----------



## mbco1975 (Feb 28, 2012)

*20,000€*

~$27k

impec Lamborghini Edition


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

presta valves for tubeless. You can buy two tubes for the same price.
bite valves for the camel-back.
Stans fluid. (my home brew is a fraction of the price, and I buy ingredients at retail prices)


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

jcolletteiii said:


> Dropper seatposts. Ridiculous.


+1

Much as we love them, at least 3 or 4 times heavier than a solid post, 5 or 6 times more expensive, and they last 1000 times less longer.

When somebody invents one that is relatively light and WORKS RELIABLY for 5 or so years, I'll pay the ~$350 gladly.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

dwt said:


> +1
> 
> Much as we love them, at least 3 or 4 times heavier than a solid post, 5 or 6 times more expensive, and they last 1000 times less longer.
> 
> When somebody invents one that is relatively light and WORKS RELIABLY for 5 or so years, I'll pay the ~$350 gladly.


GD Classic is good for 5+ years.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

My Sram 1099-XG cassette.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Tires.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Local Bike Sharks. (LBS)
...oops! 
...Well...what I meant was BAD local bike shops.


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

Mazukea said:


> My Sram 1099-XG cassette.


sram xg 1080 cassette- $280 and the metal is so soft i got a couple months out of one before it lost a tooth and like a moron bought another that lasted one ride


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

anything not from walmart


----------



## Gasp4Air (Jun 5, 2009)

Bone grafts.


----------



## Steineken (Dec 11, 2012)

just paid $99 for a SRAM 10 speed chain. with a discount! 

few i feel better now thanks for listening


----------



## Dirttrackin280h (Aug 10, 2008)

Everything MTB is overpriced!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Dirttrackin280h said:


> Everything MTB is overpriced!


Loco Bike Shop (LBS)
(creepy crazy ones)
...and some light systems.


----------



## Michael_L (Jul 27, 2005)

Since somebody already mentioned tires I'll kick in disc brake pads. Damn near worth their weight in gold.


----------



## bonzaii (Jan 17, 2013)

crank puller 20-40 in store 2 bucks online


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

m970 crank removal tool. Its like $50...

Really nice bibs cost more than $100. 

More to come as I think about it


----------



## Barheet (Jul 13, 2012)

Shipping on BBG bashguards. The bashguards themselves are fairly priced at $12 apiece, but shipping is $6 per bashguard. It comes surrounded by two pieces of cardboard taped together and 3 stamps! How is that $6 worth of packaging?


----------



## MFR///R (Apr 25, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> Disc brake pads. I can a get a set of 4 disc brake pads for my truck for about half of what pads cost for one wheel on one of my bikes.


This is so freakin true, I do my own work to my vehicles too and am appalled at how something so small has such a big price


----------



## dwyooaj (Dec 14, 2006)

Barheet said:


> Shipping on BBG bashguards. The bashguards themselves are fairly priced at $12 apiece, but shipping is $6 per bashguard. It comes surrounded by two pieces of cardboard taped together and 3 stamps! How is that $6 worth of packaging?


Its not $6 of packaging, its packaging plus $5 of gas sending it on a truck. $18 total for a 50 gram bashguard is definitely not overpriced!


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

*The most over priced things in mountain biking.*

"EVERYTHING" :madman:
Except for spokes of course, those are spot on.:thumbsup:


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

Dropper Posts, very expensive here in Ireland


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

Overpriced? Or just plain ridiculous?
Topeak Third 3rd Hand Bike Chain Hook Install Tool Holder Hexus Type Replacement | eBay


----------



## jonnyolo (Feb 6, 2013)

sidi shoes


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

zarr said:


> Overpriced? Or just plain ridiculous?
> Topeak Third 3rd Hand Bike Chain Hook Install Tool Holder Hexus Type Replacement | eBay


Wow.

At that price I might as well buy a titanium spoke and make my own.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

Zanetti said:


> Wow.
> 
> At that price I might as well buy a titanium spoke and make my own.


Coat hanger would do it.


----------



## zeppy (May 21, 2011)

dwt said:


> Coat hanger would do it.


Coat hangers... what can't they do...


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

*Value vs. Price*



MFR///R said:


> Shipping on BBG bashguards. The bashguards themselves are fairly priced at $12 apiece, but shipping is $6 per bashguard. It comes surrounded by two pieces of cardboard taped together and 3 stamps! How is that $6 worth of packaging?


You're looking at it all wrong. BBG bashguard at $18 with shipping is a better value than any of their competition at $30 minimum. They saw an opportunity to provide a better product at a lower price & made a great business out of it.

Maybe the rest of us should do that instead of whining about how much stuff costs.


----------



## rustybkr (Mar 30, 2010)

I agree, no room to ***** about BBG pricing.


----------



## edley (Dec 8, 2006)

New expensive gadget! $700, and up.

Stages Breaks New Ground with Innovative Power Meter
New Stages Cycling Power Meter | Bicycling Magazine


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

bloodyknee said:


> XX or XTR anything.


What about XX1? I couldn't believe how friggin expensive that stuff was. $400+ for a cassette, really? C'mon man!


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

ElwoodT said:


> presta valves for tubeless. You can buy two tubes for the same price.
> bite valves for the camel-back.
> Stans fluid. (my home brew is a fraction of the price, and I buy ingredients at retail prices)


Amen to the homebrew sealant. A basic brew is about 350% less/ounce.


----------



## dwt (Jul 19, 2009)

zeppy said:


> Coat hangers... what can't they do...


What they can't, duct tape and zip ties can.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Since starting to mountain bike in the early 90's I remember when tires were not that pricey! I say tires, Sidi shoes, and clothes!


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

zgroove said:


> Sidi shoes,


My Sidi's (2 pairs) have been one of the better values in purchases made.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

Barheet said:


> Shipping on BBG bashguards. The bashguards themselves are fairly priced at $12 apiece, but shipping is $6 per bashguard. It comes surrounded by two pieces of cardboard taped together and 3 stamps! How is that $6 worth of packaging?


Think about it for a moment... how much does shipping start at for a small item from one of the big online stores? It's more than $6.

And BBG shipping stays at $6 for multiple guards (I checked up to 4). So you are paying the one guy who makes it for his time to package, address and then make a trip down to the post office, as well as for the actual cost of shipping.

BBG is one of the best product makers out there- simple, cheap, and no BS.


----------



## cmdrbike (Aug 27, 2009)

X0 and XX grip shifters. 225 a set. Weren't they a quarter of the price just a couple years ago?


----------



## 3vil (Feb 11, 2013)

DIRTJUNKIE said:


> "EVERYTHING" :madman:
> Except for spokes of course, those are spot on.:thumbsup:


I have to agree with this. But like many other hobbies, it's as expensive as you make it.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> My Sidi's (2 pairs) have been one of the better values in purchases made.


I don't think ~$200 for a hand made Italian shoe is over priced AT ALL. If you look at what dress shoes made by comparable craftsmen would run they're double! Cycling can be a fairly expensive hobby or a really really cheap one. So pick a level that fits with your budget and go ride your bike.


----------



## Thimk (May 25, 2007)

Frames... I love my SB66, but aluminium from Taiwan isn't totally worth $2,000.


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

Travel to Fort William set me back a bit.


----------



## erudition12000 (Apr 16, 2012)

Clothes


----------



## knutso (Oct 8, 2008)

Bike shop tubes +tax can run up over $8. Percentage-wise thats a fat markup if you ask me.

+1 Clothes!


----------



## justwan naride (Oct 13, 2008)

Mtb gloves are way overpriced. Some tyres too, I mean 50 euros for a mtb tyre when my car's cost 73 each? Same for suspension. 300eur for car suspension x 4, same for bike, front only and mid level too. 
I know it has to do with units being produced/sold, but still my wallet hurts. And like most here I love my bike more than my car so...


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

I'd have to say shoes are ridonkulously overpriced, especially Sidis. I can buy a set of four balanced tires for an econobox for the price of a pair of Sidis.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

husonfirst said:


> I'd have to say shoes are ridonkulously overpriced, especially Sidis. I can buy a set of four balanced tires for an econobox for the price of a pair of Sidis.


Bet the the Sidi's outlast the tires though.


----------



## olineman (Oct 8, 2009)

Have to agree on the shoes and add stems. Just went looking for a shorter one than I currently have and...wow, think I'll get used to my stock one.

Oher than those two things, stuff for my MTB is way cheaper than basiclly the same thing on a roadie. Roadie gear is off the chart expensive!


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

womble said:


> Think about it for a moment... how much does shipping start at for a small item from one of the big online stores? It's more than $6.
> 
> And BBG shipping stays at $6 for multiple guards (I checked up to 4). So you are paying the one guy who makes it for his time to package, address and then make a trip down to the post office, as well as for the actual cost of shipping.
> 
> BBG is one of the best product makers out there- simple, cheap, and no BS.


Glad I read this thread/post.
I never used a bashguard or went with 2 chainrings before. Think I'll try one on my 29er build.
Z


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

husonfirst said:


> I'd have to say shoes are ridonkulously overpriced, especially Sidis. I can buy a set of four balanced tires for an econobox for the price of a pair of Sidis.


As mentioned earlier: $200+ for a pair of Italian handmade shoes? Not that I wear Sidis, but compare that to business/casual wear shoes and Sidis are an absolute bargain.

I think that a lot of peoples' perspectives have been badly warped by low-cost Asian manufacturing and Walmart.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

It's a "If you build it, they will pay" market.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I am gonna have to say the 1UP bike rack. Most bike racks are pretty ugly. This one takes the cake. Looks like something Homer Simpson designed in 2 minutes on a napkin. And the price? Outrageous. There are nice and cheaper options.


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

The said issue with overpriced items is that the mountain bike industry is savvy to using analytics in checking what their major spending market is. That would be the spending demographic of society that has expendable income. Newbies will see the sticker shock, but I do vaguely recall in the nineties that prices were more reasonable to the times. Funny how business intelligence & analytics has pinpointed what people spend the most on and what the range they are willing to pay. I guess we as riders just have to grin and bear it...


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

Dirty $anchez said:


> Bet the the Sidi's outlast the tires though.


Maybe time-wise but not in terms of mileage.


----------



## GNfanatic (Oct 15, 2004)

Not sure if this was mentioned but I feel $400 - $500 for a China made carbon fork is insane.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I think forks are grossly overpriced... A fork will sell for ~$800-$1000, then a new model comes out and all of a sudden these forks are going for $250-350 still brand new in the box. I really doubt anyone is taking that huge of a hit on them. The markup is just amazing. I like high end forks, but I like to pay about 200 bucks for them, ive bought a few for that price!


----------



## J.B. Weld (Aug 13, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> I think forks are grossly overpriced... A fork will sell for ~$800-$1000, then a new model comes out and all of a sudden these forks are going for $250-350 still brand new in the box. I really doubt anyone is taking that huge of a hit on them. The markup is just amazing. I like high end forks, but I like to pay about 200 bucks for them, ive bought a few for that price!


Controlled obsolescence. A company needs (wants) to make obscene margins on the latest/ greatest _____ in order to make up for all the overstock they will be "dumping" on closeout while their next big deal is being hyped.


----------



## Thud44 (Mar 4, 2013)

The sad part is that the vast majority of our dollars end up overseas. You'd expect to pay higher dollar for homegrown stuff and I would feel a little better or justified in spending $90 or so on a cassette if the money stayed here. In the end, I guess I'm part of the problem since I keep forking it over - gotta keep riding ya know.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

erudition12000 said:


> Clothes


I used to think cycling clothes were too expensive, but then I noticed the other day that quite a bit of my cycling clothing is older than my teenagers. My cost per ride or per year is pretty minimal.


----------

